# Two issues. Anyone else?



## phydo (Jun 7, 2011)

I have two issues on the phone. Anyone else notice these?

First the data connection drops sometimes and won't come back without a reboot.

Second when using google music or last.fm, through Bluetooth in car, I get skips in music. I hope someone else gets these or else I gotta return it :-(
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## moondrius (Jun 23, 2011)

My data connection was a little funny for the first half hour after it was activated but its been fine since then. Both 3g and 4g work well. As for the bluetooth I will have to get back to you on that. I have not driven much in the last couple days but I will let you know when I test it.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Have not had either issue, but Phydo your second issue is probably directly related to the first.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

I will drop 3G and it will be a few mins before 4G comes back. I've been using google music and pandora with no problems.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## phydo (Jun 7, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> Have not had either issue, but Phydo your second issue is probably directly related to the first.


Well even when the connection is solid and the song is fully buffered it skips.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## phydo (Jun 7, 2011)

adroidman said:


> I will drop 3G and it will be a few mins before 4G comes back. I've been using google music and pandora with no problems.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


Do you use it over Bluetooth because that's the only time it skips for me

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## phydo (Jun 7, 2011)

Just to update you on this, but I switched my battery profile in settings - battery to performance from nighttime and it seems to have fixed the issues

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## moondrius (Jun 23, 2011)

I did try out google music and bluetooth to my cars head unit and the audio quality was way better then any other device I have used with it. No issues with it at all.


----------



## ANDROID JUNKY (Sep 11, 2011)

nop havent had either issue


----------



## DroidModderX (Jun 9, 2011)

My only issue was when i mirror hdmi it freezes after about 30 minutes... example i mirrored espn3.com to watch fsu game..30 minutes in it froze and the phone was super hot.. i was on wifi not 4g so it wasnt the dataconnection.. i had to backout and load the page over again then it worked for about 20 minutes... also voices were out if sync... i really wish hdmi mirroring worked flawlessly its my favorite feature!


----------

